
Germany guarantees a right by law to use the router you want, regardless of ISP [pdf] - doener
http://dip21.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/18/062/1806280.pdf
======
detaro
Issue was: Providers give out crappy routers that are remotely managed and
define it as the end of their network, so you can't remove it, because you
don't have the login data it uses to talk to the provider network.

The "endpoint" of the provider's network is now defined as the passive
connector at the end of the cable, and providers are required to give their
customers all information necessary to configure a connected device, so the
customer can choose freely among compatible routers, run non-standard
firmware, ...

~~~
click170
Wish we had this over here.

ISPs regularly send customers routers with known security flaws, already-
exposed backdoors that hackers can break into and use laughably weak WiFi
security by default (if any at all).

Only Canadian company I've found that let's you have some control on the modem
is TekSavvy.

~~~
rndmind
Fortunately I have never encountered that. It's kind of ridiculous because you
could just as easily put a personal router behind the one 'provided' by your
ISP. I do think the idea of a right of use is a good one, very good going on
these guys!

~~~
oakwhiz
The issue with that is that you end up with double NAT unless you happen to
have the ability to turn off NAT on the ISP router (from my experience this is
uncommon.)

~~~
click170
Its actually worse then that. If they force you to use insecure equipment and
to put your router behind theirs, their router can be hacked providing remote
access to your internet connection without you knowing about it. And when you
consider that many botnets are just after your internet connection...

